# First 4th axis project, engraving a micrometer dial



## JayMcClellan (Apr 18, 2017)

I just finished my first real project using the new 4th axis that I built for my CNC router and posted at http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/4th-axis-harmonic-drive-build.57318/. I used it to engrave a micrometer dial that will be part of adjustable carriage stop for my lathe. I did the first video as a start-to-finish tutorial on using Fusion 360 to generate the toolpaths:




The second part shows the actual machining:




My 4th axis unit worked great, although as shown in the video I did run into some other problems related to the CNC controller that required some minor modifications. In the end I think the part turned out pretty good. I posted some more info on my web site at http://www.brainright.com/Projects/CNC/MicrometerDial/.


----------



## cozmogeek (May 21, 2017)

Nice video. Keep up the good work. I enjoy watching them.


----------



## JayMcClellan (May 22, 2017)

cozmogeek said:


> Nice video. Keep up the good work. I enjoy watching them.


Thanks, glad you enjoyed it. My current project and video in progress is building a cart for (and with) my new TIG welder. Then I hope to do a few more things with the 4th axis, including measuring accuracy and backlash, and powder-coating the housing.


----------

